# Moby or Cuddly Wrap or something else all together?



## JeanetteL (Feb 28, 2002)

Hi ladies,

I'm due with baby #2 at the end of July - and am trying to figure out what carriers I want. I didn't figure out the sling thing till my dd was six months old, and only ever had a OTSBH...so I'm learning about options now.

I've ordered an organic mesh Taylor Made - and am looking at wraps. Any thoughts on Moby vs. Cuddly Wrap - or would you experienced wrappers suggest something else all together? Would I be fine with just a ring sling - or is a wrap really that different/wonderful to have with a new babe?

Thanks in advance
Jeanette


----------



## sunshine*girl (Jun 22, 2004)

I have a hotsling wrap and a gypsy mama wrap and love them both. I haven't tried the two you mentioned so I can't say much about them but I am very happy with the wraps that I have.

I have a ring sling and to me a wrap is a whole different ball game. There are just so many possibilities with a wrap! And for me I feel that my dd is more secure in a wrap and I don't have to worry about keeping a hand on her when I bend down. I cannot rave enough about how great it is to pop dd on my back and just do whatever I want. She is extremely happy up there and I don't have to worry about her. She gets to see everything I do and I like to think that she is leaning tons of things that way.

The first couple of times you use a wrap be sure there is someone there to help and double check your work. And be over a bed or another soft surface.


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

We've loved the Moby for this newborn stage. We have two Hotslings and the Moby (and I just got a mei tai, but ds isn't so sure about it yet, :LOL ), and the great thing about the Moby is that dh can wear it too. It also has that geek appeal in that when he first puts it on, he says he looks like a Star Wars character.







It's great because we can wear it for a long time (and ds is a *big* baby, so that's even more important). It *is* warm and I'd guess that you probably wouldn't want to wear it out of the house much - we've stopped using ours except for around the house or at night because it's just too warm otherwise and we get all sweaty.


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patchfire*
the great thing about the Moby is that dh can wear it too. It also has that geek appeal in that when he first puts it on, he says he looks like a Star Wars character.

:LOL

I love the Moby. We got it when our first DD was about 19 months and I wore her both front and back with great comfort, even through my second pregnancy!

Now, DD #2 is 4 months old, and I've been wearing her for most of her life. It's super comfortable and really easy to just tie it on and then be able to alternate between inward facing carry (great for naps & nursing!) and outward facing carry (great for seeing the World!) I've also worn her on my back, but for shorter periods of time as she still nurses a lot.


----------



## mommyofjoeyp (May 18, 2005)

My baby is almost 6 weeks old and we have used both the Cuddly Wrap and ring sling alot since she was a week old. The wrap I use when I'm going to be doing things around the house. When she's in the wrap she is completely secure so I can bend forward and she stays put. I could wear the wrap all day and not feel any discomfort. The ring sling I use alot for going out (ie mall, grocery store, dr's appt). It's so easy to use and I've been able to nurse her in it in public.

I have also tried on my friend's Moby wrap and I found it felt much different than the Cuddly. The Cuddly is lighterweight fabric which may be nicer for the hot weather, however I found the Moby to feel much more supportive.


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

I can highly recommend a MamaKangaroo stretchy wrap.
They are WONDERFUL and not boring looking like the Mobys or Cuddly Wraps (and not as expensive as a Hug-a-Bub. MKs have a cute pocket on the front which marks the center of the wrap and where you can put things like money, keys, etc.
The older style MamaKangaroo used to be too narrow IMO, but the newer style are PERFECT!! Just ask them which one is the new and which is the old before you buy. Here is the link http://www.mamankangourou.com/en/fabwrap.htm
My baby is 15lbs and I still LOVE my MK wrap!!! It is sooo comfy and easy to tie.


----------



## pdxcdingmomma (May 8, 2004)

I think if you're going to wear baby from birth, it really is worth it to get a wrap as well as a ring sling.

As others have said, ring slings are great for nursing and for being out and about, but wraps are fabulous for wearing for longer periods of time.

I don't have any experience with a Moby or HaB, but since your baby's due at the end of July, you may also want to think about a gauze wrap (not quite so hot).

Good luck!


----------

